# Dallas Texas woodland combat seminar



## r.severe (Feb 9, 2005)

Date of seminar, 2/19/2005

Ralph Severe of the Dallas Ninjutsu Academy will be conducting a one-day training seminar in Dallas Texas area on woodland combat skills.

This one-day, 5 hour, training ordeal will take place in far North Texas area in the wonderful deep woods of Texas.
This training is limited to 20 people.

To get more information please e-mail Ralph at kamiyama@texas.net

Equipment needed,
E-Tool
Training knife
5 to 7 inch blade sharp combat knife
4 feet heavy-duty stick
4 feet rope
Woodland type training uniform, BDU or same with cover, boots.
Water 
Hand towel
First aid kit
Work type Gloves
MREs

This is the first of 6 woodland training exercises scheduled for North Dallas on this subject.

Adults only
Non sport training

Thanks, 
Ralph Severe, kamiyama


----------



## r.severe (Feb 22, 2005)

Saturday the 19th 2005, the first of 6 woodland training trips were completed.
Members of the Kamiyama Dojo at the Dallas Ninjutsu Academy and other military and law enforcement trained under Ralph Severe's direction in unarmed and weaponry survival skills with he knife, shovel, rope and stick.
Training was only three hours long but the North Texas woodland area was beautiful and full of energy for these hard-core 27 people.
The Dallas Ninjutsu Academy is one of the only schools in the Southern US that offers this type of survival training and combative outlines. 
See you next trip !

Next scheduled training trips,

March 5th camp. 
Woodland ninjutsu combative skills with weaponry fixed bayonet rifle training.  

March 19th camp. 
Woodland ninjutsu combative skills with unarmed and weaponry training. *Also maybe rappelling training*.  

April 2nd camp. 
Woodland ninjutsu combative skills with weaponry fixed bayonet rifle training.  

April 16th camp. 
Woodland ninjutsu combative skills with long stick fighting training. 

April 30th camp. 
Woodland ninjutsu combative skills with weaponry rifle training. *Also maybe rappelling training*.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## r.severe (Mar 22, 2005)

The third Woodland Training trip in Dallas Texas was completed this past weekend with 26 students going at it for over 5 hours in the far North Texas Grasslands.

Skills trained were,

1, fixed bayonet defense unarmed and with knife.

2, shovel fighting.

3, escape using nature and guidelines of Togakure ryu ninpo densho.

Below Rich Krisko attacks Ben Adams with a FAL fixed bayonet.... fun stuff.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 22, 2005)

r.severe said:
			
		

> 2, shovel fighting.


By "shovel fighting", do you mean "E Tool Combatives" or applications with a long handled shovel?



			
				r.severe said:
			
		

> 3, escape using nature and guidelines of Togakure ryu ninpo densho.


Just out of curiousity, in your copy of the Togakure ryu ninpo densho, are the escape and evasion guidelines in the 3rd section or the 6th section?


----------



## r.severe (Mar 22, 2005)

By "shovel fighting", do you mean "E Tool Combatives" or applications with a long handled shovel?

Very good question... and we train with both...
It is a very good tool for student exploring diversity in their training. 

Also all section of the Togakure ryu ninpo is covered..

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## DWeidman (Mar 22, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, in your copy of the Togakure ryu ninpo densho, are the escape and evasion guidelines in the 3rd section or the 6th section?





			
				r.severe said:
			
		

> ...Also all section of the Togakure ryu ninpo is covered..
> 
> ralph severe, kamiyama


It looks like you have the evasion stuff down Ralph - even if you can't find which section it is from...  

-Daniel


----------



## r.severe (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry to disapoint you.. but I rather not post details about the Togakure ryu on a forum. You may drop in and view them if you do not have them on my wall charts at the Academy.

You may take the responsibility to post them if you like.

Out of our last woodland seminar we had one Ranger, a forum SEAL, two Texas policemen, one Genbukan student and one Bujinkan student and one firearms instructor training in our methodology.

Our next training, phase four, will be on the 9th of April.
This will cover more advanced methods from phase one.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 23, 2005)

r.severe said:
			
		

> I'm very sorry to disapoint you.. but I rather not post details about the Togakure ryu on a forum.



I do not understand why you would hesitate to answer Kizaru's question if you had the densho as you claim. All Kizaru asked was if it was in the third or sixth section. That is not much of a detail. And you could always PM him if you wanted to and you really had the densho.


----------



## kage110 (Mar 23, 2005)

r.severe said:
			
		

> a forum SEAL




Is that similar to a keyboard warrior? %-}


----------



## r.severe (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello Donny.. I see you want more trouble with me?
You just don't know when to shut up now do you?

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 23, 2005)

You're not one to talk about keeping one's mouth shut, Ralph.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2005)

-MOD NOTE-

Gentelmen, please keep the conversation polite and respectful.  

-Technopunk
-MT Moderator


----------



## r.severe (Mar 23, 2005)

If you look at Donny's history.. between Donny and I.. you will realize I have never posted anything adsurd towards him first.. he has ALWAys... started or began the immature provoking statements towards me.. 

The Moderators should be aware of his history with me and how he starts with these adsurd statements.

Focus on the problem before hand guys.. not after he has stated his (Donny)infuriating immature games.. with neor with anyone else.

Thanks for your input on Woodland Training.. here in Dallas Texas.
Why not get back to the subject of the post.. ??????????????

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2005)

Ralph,

 I am aware of your history with Don.  That does not concern me.  My concern is the smooth operation of this section of the forum. 

 What I see in this thread, sir, is a Question asked of you, about the material being used to teach your seminar, which you avoided answering.  It was asked again by Don, and you went on the attack.  Nimravus then responded to your post, and I placed a General warning to EVERYONE involved to act like adults.

 It is my sincere suggestion that you, and everyone else here, do just that.


----------



## r.severe (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel somehow you misunderstood me and feel I will not answer your question on Togakure ryu&#8230;
It is my deepest apologies Kizaru and Daniel but I feel it is not correct in putting detailed information on a ryuha such as Togakure ryu on any forums. 
You see it is not that I will not answer you question.. I have.. but I will also not put information on the ryuha in detail on the forum either.
I feel this is not rude but doing as the Soke of the ryu asked..
I appreciate your understanding Kizaru and Daniel.
This post is not about Togakure ryu but about woodland training that concerns others who might need or just enjoy this type of exploring in combative arts. 

So I do not feel I avoided answering the question because I did post a reply and it was simple, easy to read and very polite on why I will not post about Togakure ryu.

Thanks,

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Kreth (Mar 24, 2005)

Ralph,
I think the questions arose because your earlier post made it seem as if you have a copy of the densho for Togakure Ryu in your possession. Is this the case?

Jeff


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 24, 2005)

r.severe said:
			
		

> Very good question... and we train with both...
> It is a very good tool for student exploring diversity in their training.


Ralph, thank you for answering my question direct and to the point.




			
				r.severe said:
			
		

> Also all section of the Togakure ryu ninpo is covered..


Your response says what you're unaware of. 
Ralph, it's okay, lots of people have claimed to be in possesion of original copies of various densho when the reality has been a bit distanced from that. I want you to _know that I'm on your side_ here, and this can really work in your favor. I _want to be completely open_ here and say I've heard through the grapevine that Togakure ryu densho are going to be sent to various shihan in Texas (Brian Tritico, Luke Molitor and yourself for example). As different versions have been sent out in the past, I wanted to insure that the right one was sent, and give you the chance to bolster your reputation in a public forum. Now, if you want to _tell the truth _or not _tell the truth_ that's completely up to you. But by better knowing what you have now, we can _clear the air_ here. Let's give it a try because if it works out, there won't be any _doubt_ as to _your authenticity_.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2005)

*MOD NOTE

 Thread Locked Pending Admin Review*


----------

